# Lemon Pepper Jerky Recipe



## noboundaries (Aug 11, 2017)

My wife loves Lemon Pepper.  Happy wife, happy life.  I smoked this in my WSM for the first time this past Monday.  It is now my newest favorite tasting jerky.  The vinegar in the Worcestershire sauce and lemon juice really softens the meat.  My WSM was being finicky on Monday so the chamber temp was staying between 170F and 175F.  Although I generally prefer to smoke jerky until it is slightly stiff, the texture and flavor of this was phenomenal at 4.5 hours.  Tender and delicious.  I'm marinating another batch right now that I'll smoke this Monday. 

It looks like beef jerky, dark and dry, so no need to post pics. 

*Lemon Pepper Jerky *

*Ingredients*
2 1/2 lb Lean beef  
1/2 cup worcestershire sauce
1/2 cup teriyaki sauce
1/4  cup packed dark brown sugar
2 Tbs lemon juice
2 Tbs Lemon pepper
1 Tbs garlic powder
1/2 tsp Prague Powder #1 (curing salt)

*Directions*

1. Slice beef into 1/4" strips and put in a Ziplock bag.

2. Thoroughly whisk all the marinade ingredients in a measuring cup, the pour into the Ziplock bag.  Remove as much air as possible, seal, then put in another Ziplock bag in case of leaks.  Seal, then massage the marinade into the meat.

3. Store in the refrigerator overnight, up to 5 days, massaging daily.

4. Prep smoker with hickory wood to 145°F.  Put meat in the smoker, close together but not overlapping.  Smoke at 165-175°F until done, about 4.5 to 5 hours.

5. Remove from the smoker, cool, cut into bite sized pieces and store in the refrigerator in a Ziplock bag.

Servings: 18

Nutrition Facts
Serving size: 1/18 of a recipe (2.6 ounces).
Percent daily values based on the Reference Daily Intake (RDI) for a 2000 calorie diet.
Nutrition information calculated from recipe ingredients. One of the recipe's ingredients was not linked. This ingredient is not included in the recipe nutrition data.

Amount Per Serving
Calories 31.55
Calories From Fat (35%) 11.2
% Daily Value
Total Fat 1.25g 2%
Saturated Fat 0.46g 2%
Cholesterol 8.19mg 3%
Sodium 92.26mg 4%
Potassium 118.97mg 3%
Total Carbohydrates 1.84g <1%
Fiber 0.11g <1%
Sugar 0.81g
Protein 3.15g 6%

Costs
Recipe Cost: $8.32
Recipe Serving Cost: $0.46


----------



## phatbac (Aug 11, 2017)

I am going to try this recipe next week and hopefully have some good jerky for the eclipse! (planning to have a 5# batch)

I will post a thread and show how it comes out!

Happy Smoking,

phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## noboundaries (Aug 11, 2017)

phatbac said:


> I am going to try this recipe next week and hopefully *have some good jerky for the eclipse!* (planning to have a 5# batch)
> 
> I will post a thread and show how it comes out!
> 
> ...


Funny you mentioned that Aaron.  That's EXACTLY why I'm smoking another batch!

Thanks for the points Aaron!


----------



## pit 4 brains (Aug 11, 2017)

I never would have thought to use lemon pepper on jerky. I might have to do a little on my next batch. My recipe and method are very similar to yours, very simple, effective and down right delicious.. I know I can smoke up a whole eye of round worth and it will be almost if not completely gone by nightfall.

Thanks for the recipe..


----------



## noboundaries (Aug 11, 2017)

Pit 4 Brains said:


> I never would have thought to use lemon pepper on jerky. I might have to do a little on my next batch. My recipe and method are very similar to yours, very simple, effective and down right delicious.. I know I can smoke up a whole eye of round worth and it will be almost if not completely gone by nightfall.
> 
> Thanks for the recipe..










   And thanks for the Points!


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 12, 2017)

I like the sound of your recipe!

I will definitely give it a try!

Thanks for posting it!

Al


----------



## motocrash (Sep 5, 2017)

I think i'm gonna have to try this on pork!

Thanks for the recipe,Bill


----------



## radio (Oct 15, 2017)

I just saw this today and can vouch that it makes good stuff!  It can be tweaked to individual preferences also  
I've been using lemon pepper on jerky for a long, long time and love the flavor it imparts to either the ground beef or muscle jerky.  Another thing I have found is use Lime juice instead of lemon for a "brighter" flavor.  I have tried Teriyaki sauce, but always revert back to straight soy with no sugar.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 21, 2017)

Ray, have a batch of this marinading... it'll hit the smoker Saturday...  My wife loves this kind of seasoning, thanks for sharing your recipe!  I'll drop a line when it's done!


----------



## noboundaries (Dec 22, 2017)

You're welcome, Justin.  I hope everyone enjoys it.


----------



## phatbac (Dec 22, 2017)

I have two batches marinading since Monday. i will smoke and dry tomorrow. a batch for my father and a batch for my brother for helping me move! I used two clearance rump roasts (bottom round). try to get some pics up in a few days.

Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## noboundaries (Dec 22, 2017)

Hey Aaron, glad to know you're still using the recipe!  It's all I use these days.  I made jerky out of 5 lb of bottom round roast for family for Christmas, along with 14 lbs of Cabackian bacon and 8x750 ml of Mexican Coffee Kahlua.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Dec 23, 2017)

noboundaries said:


> My wife loves Lemon Pepper.  Happy wife, happy life.  I smoked this in my WSM for the first time this past Monday.  It is now my newest favorite tasting jerky.  The vinegar in the Worcestershire sauce and lemon juice really softens the meat.  My WSM was being finicky on Monday so the chamber temp was staying between 170F and 175F.  Although I generally prefer to smoke jerky until it is slightly stiff, the texture and flavor of this was phenomenal at 4.5 hours.  Tender and delicious.  I'm marinating another batch right now that I'll smoke this Monday.
> 
> It looks like beef jerky, dark and dry, so no need to post pics.
> 
> ...



Was going to try this recipe right now. I'm doing just about 5.3 lbs. Should I try doing this in one bag and just double the cure #1 or do it in 2 batches and 2 bags?


----------



## motocrash (Dec 23, 2017)

I'd do it in 2 bags for better massagabilty..._is that a word?_


----------



## Rings Я Us (Dec 23, 2017)

motocrash said:


> I'd do it in 2 bags for better massagabilty..._is that a word?_


When you and her are both tipsy ... I think it's a word. Yep!  
:p


----------



## Rings Я Us (Dec 24, 2017)

I ended up adding a bit of molasses in because all I had was light brown or regular brown sugar. I also used a couple tablespoons of soy sauce because I didn't have enough Worcestershire sauce.
I added a couple tablespoons of water to each container that I used for whisking , so it would rinse them out and get all the ingredients into the bags.  I added a pinch extra of cracked black pepper to each bag also.
Smells pretty potent ..


----------



## cmayna (Dec 24, 2017)

What I want to know is where are the pics of this supposed lemon-pepper jerky as a finish product?  I have a hard time drooling over just text.  The recipe sounds like something I should consider, soon.


----------



## noboundaries (Dec 24, 2017)

I can't believe I've never posted finished pics in this thread.  Just took this one.


----------



## motocrash (Dec 24, 2017)

noboundaries said:


> I can't believe I've never posted finished pics in this thread.  Just took this one.
> 
> View attachment 348380


Yep...like you said before,looks like jerky it does.;)


----------



## cmayna (Dec 26, 2017)

What wood do you normally use for this recipe? And do you smoke the entire time?  Oops, just found that you did use Hickory.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Dec 26, 2017)

cmayna said:


> What wood do you normally use for this recipe? And do you smoke the entire time?  Oops, just found that you did use Hickory.


I didn't taste much lemon in mine. You could up the lemon perhaps if you like the tart.. I did add extra couple pinches of cracked black.. I like that in mine. It still wasn't real standoutish .. was good.
I used the juice from 1 1/2 lemons.. could have used 2 whole.


----------



## SonnyE (Dec 27, 2017)

motocrash said:


> I'd do it in 2 bags for better massagabilty..._is that a word?_



LOL!
It is now, you done published it.
Just don't get caught. :eek:


----------



## mdbannister (Dec 28, 2017)

Got mine in the smoker right now. I'm doing this alongside some honey sriracha jerky...about 2 lbs. of each.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Dec 28, 2017)

mdbannister said:


> Got mine in the smoker right now. I'm doing this alongside some honey sriracha jerky...about 2 lbs. of each.



Night time jerky?  Nice.. I like the lemon pepper one.. I would slice the meat thicker than I did though.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jan 2, 2018)

noboundaries said:


> My wife loves Lemon Pepper.  Happy wife, happy life.  I smoked this in my WSM for the first time this past Monday.  It is now my newest favorite tasting jerky.  The vinegar in the Worcestershire sauce and lemon juice really softens the meat.  My WSM was being finicky on Monday so the chamber temp was staying between 170F and 175F.  Although I generally prefer to smoke jerky until it is slightly stiff, the texture and flavor of this was phenomenal at 4.5 hours.  Tender and delicious.  I'm marinating another batch right now that I'll smoke this Monday.
> 
> It looks like beef jerky, dark and dry, so no need to post pics.
> 
> ...


The recipe was a hit at my work. One guy gave me some cash to make him some this weekend. Lol
Thanks for sharing


----------



## noboundaries (Jan 2, 2018)

Rings Я Us said:


> The recipe was a hit at my work. One guy gave me some cash to make him some this weekend. Lol
> Thanks for sharing



You are welcome!


----------



## ab canuck (Jan 2, 2018)

Sounds interesting... The wife is a big lemon pepper fan.... I will show her this recipe....


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jan 2, 2018)

Just spotted a sale on big old eye of round roasts. $3.69 or something ..  the roasts were all in the 8  pound range. Thought about picking one up for this next batch. Very little fat cap to deal with so it's still a bargain for jerky.


----------



## SonnyE (Jan 4, 2018)

Swerve.   .  .  .  . . ...... Chicken Lemon Pepper Jerky.
OK, so a made my Lil Buddy his chicken thigh dinner, with some jerky beef scraps ground in. He loved it!
But since I was going to muck up my hand grinder anyway, I boiled up a couple thighs extra (Boneless, skinless) to make some ground chicken jerky. Amounts to 8 ounces (1/2 pound).
Ground up the 3 thighs, set aside mine, then ground the beef into his. (I always cook for him, he has no teeth left.)
So, after playing the waiter routine for him, I took and reduced this recipe 5/1 to make my marinade.

Sure smells *delicious* in the Ziploc (1 quart) bag. Lemony, Peppery, wonderfulness. :p
I have a load of beef strips in a 1 G bag maronading since yesterday in the fridge, in a SS bowl I put my marinade bags in, in case of leakage.

Since this is an experiment on my part, I simply divided the Original Recipe for 2 1/2 pounds, down to 8 ounces (1/2 pound.) Or 40 ounces > 8 ounces = 5 to 1

So, I found a Recipe Converter Calculator, and divided your recipe by 5. This calculator works slick as calf slobber.
(Please Note: This calculator is free on the web. But cost me $.99 to buy the app for my phone.)
Presto Changeo:

Lemon Pepper Jerky .20
********************
-Original Recipe:
********************
2 1/2 lb Lean beef 
1/2 cup worcestershire sauce
1/2 cup teriyaki sauce
1/4  cup packed dark brown sugar
2 Tbs lemon juice
2 Tbs Lemon pepper
1 Tbs garlic powder
1/2 tsp Prague Powder #1 (curing salt)
********************

*Original recipe divided by 5
*Recipe rounded to nearest cooking fraction

1/2 lb _Ground Chicken_ (I had Thighs, because we prefer the dark meat.) 
1/8 cup worcestershire sauce (2 ounces)
1/8 cup teriyaki sauce (2 ounces)
1/8 cup packed dark brown sugar (2 Tbs)
1/3 Tbs lemon juice (I did 1/2 Tbs)
1/3 Tbs Lemon pepper (I did 1/2 Tbs)
1/4 Tbs garlic powder 
1/8 tsp Prague Powder #1 (curing salt) 

I'll report back in a few days... hopefully.:)


----------



## ksblazer (Feb 21, 2018)

Just made my first batch of jerky this weekend and used this recipe. I made 2.5lb's

After marinating it up. I sprinkled a little extra lemon pepper seasoning on 1 side of the jerky before putting it in the smoker.

smoked it between 150 and 170 with some lil devil pellets just over 5hr's

Turned out really good and you can taste the lemon flavor. Everyone else that tried it gave it, gave it a 2 thumbs up as well.

Thanks for sharing this recipe and I look forward to making more jerky in the future


----------



## cmayna (Feb 21, 2018)

I'm having some for breakfast!!   Yum!!


----------



## Rings Я Us (Feb 21, 2018)

ksblazer said:


> Just made my first batch of jerky this weekend and used this recipe. I made 2.5lb's
> 
> After marinating it up. I sprinkled a little extra lemon pepper seasoning on 1 side of the jerky before putting it in the smoker.
> 
> ...


Curious to know how thick you cut the beef and how long it was on the smoker for.


----------



## ksblazer (Feb 21, 2018)

Rings Я Us said:


> Curious to know how thick you cut the beef and how long it was on the smoker for.



I used round eye roast that was sliced about 1/4'' thick against the grain

Smoked it a little over 5hr's and it turned out very soft. You could pull shreds off the pieces by hand.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Feb 21, 2018)

I'm going to do a new recipe with some real maple syrup. 
Going to do it in cure#1 with pepper and Worcestershire. A little onion and garlic.powder. little pepper flakes and regular sugar. 
Going to do the jerky in the oven at 300° for about 12 minutes to get it 160 internal temp. Then move it out onto the smoker at about 180 for a couple 2-3 hours . I will move it back into a 200° oven to finish it up .


----------

